
The Most Revolutionary Philosopher Since Plato? - bobjonz
http://churchlife.nd.edu/2019/04/25/the-most-revolutionary-philosopher-since-plato/
======
rmbryan
The answer is "No."

Peguy is not the most revolutionary philosopher since Plato.

Evidence: "It is for this reason that his stylistic response to Bergson
exceeds that of the modernists: he is not interested, as with Marcel Proust or
Virginia Woolf, in merely reporting the supposed “givens” of subjective
consciousness and memory (which is in effect to reduce Bergsonism to
phenomenology), nor in expressing pure symbolic replicas of duration that are
then paradoxically timeless, as in the case of sheerly abstract art."

